# [Ubuntu 7.10] Grafische Oberfläche startet nicht



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits.

Ich hab vorhin beschlossen das ich Windows hasse und gerne so weit als möglich mit Linux arbeiten würde... und nur in Notfällen Windows benutze... (Ich sags gleich, ich hab mit Linux vielleicht erst 10 min gearbeitet, in der Schule)

Hab mir von Ubuntu.com die neuste Desktop-Version von Unbuntu runtergeladen und dann hab ichs auch gleich installiert.

Hab eine Swap Parition angelegt und eine Ext3 (ich glaub so heißt sie)(weil das System diese vorgeschlagen hat).

Tja es gab einen fehler bei der Installation vom Deutschen-Sprachpaket.... das ging überhaupt nicht zum Installieren, also hab ichs weggelassen.
So nun starte ich Linux. Es kommen dann die Ladevorgänge von Linux, da steht rechts immer OK dabei. 
und dann steht [meinbenutzername] login:
Gebe ich benutzernamen und passwort ein, dann bin ich drinnen und das wars... Aber es startet keine grafische Benutzeroberfläche.

Was mach ich denn da falsch? Muss ich irgendwas Einstellen oder treiber laden?
Wie schon gesagt hab ich von Linux noch keine Ahnung (noch). Kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen muss, das es die grafische Oberfläche geladen wird?
Welche Befehle muss ich ausführen, wie kann Treiber installieren usw...

Sry ich hab echt noch 0 Plan von Linux (ja jetzt wirds welche geben die sagen, dann lerne mal die Grundlegenenden Sachen von Linux... jaja aber wenn etwas nicht läuft, kann ich nichts anderes machen bis das läuft)

Lg, Domsi und danke im vorraus.

Ps: Ich weiß auch nicht welchen Treiber ich für meine Grafikkarte installieren müsste (Nvidia Quadro NVS 120M).

EDIT: Aja ansonsten hab ich einen Dell Latitidue D820 falls das jemand benötigt


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Lässt sich das GUI denn nach dem login mit "startx" starten?
Wenn nicht, dann vermute ich dass Du Dir bei der (fehlgeschlagenen) installation vom deutschen Sprachpaket für Gnome etwas zerschossen hast.
Da sollten Dir dann aber lieber die Profis bei helfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Tja leider tut sich da auch nichts 

Es kommt folgendes (hört sich nicht gut an):

*Fatal Server Error
No valid FontPath could be found

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X Server ":0.0" 
after 0 requests (0 known processor) with 0 events remaining*

Tja sieht nicht so gut aus... ich hoffe dafür gibts ne Lösung


----------



## Laudian (3. Dezember 2007)

Das einzig wirklich Stichhaltige was ich dazu finden kann ist, dass es ein Problem beim Update von 7.04 auf 7.10 mit genau diesem Fehlerinhalt gibt.

welches Ubuntu hast du denn installiert. Serveredition oder Desktop?


----------



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja laut Ubuntu.com hab ich die Dekstop-Edition installiert!

Gruß, Domsi


----------



## Culebra (3. Dezember 2007)

Mich wundert, dass sich da das Sprachpaket nicht installieren lässt... Das kann nicht zufällig sein, dass da die CD beschädigt ist und nicht richtig gelesen wird?


----------



## vault-tec (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Domsi,


also ich würde dir ja eher empfehlen, die Alternate-CD herunterzuladen und zu brennen und dann von dort aus nocheinmal neu zu installieren; die Desktopinstallation (wubi) bzw. die Installation von der Life-CD aus birgt gewisse Risiken, da diese im "Hochglanzformat" (also graphisch) erfolgt; bei der Alternate-Installation installierst du über einen textuellen Installer mit DOS-Charme, der graphisch anspruchslos(er) ist. Eine genaue Installationsanleitung für alle Ubuntu-Derivate findest du übrigens hier:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation

Bevor du das machst, solltest du dich aber vielleicht auch erst mal fragen wie dein Ubuntu nachher aussehen soll. Denn es gibt, wie bereits erwähnt, verschiedene Derivate (=Ableger), die sich eigentlich nur in der verwendeten GUI und damit einhergehend in den Hardwareanforderungen unterscheiden. Wie die verschiedenen GUIs aussehen (können), kannst du dir auf den entsprechenden Seiten hier mal anschauen: 

Gnome (*U*buntu) - graphischer Mittelweg, das "Arbeitstier"
KDE (*Ku*buntu) - graphisch anspruchsvoll mit vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten
Xfce (*Xu*buntu) - ideal für ältere/schwächere PCs

Mit deiner Nvidia-GraKa bist du übrigens auf der sichereren Seite, da hier die Treiberunterstützung inzwischen sehr gut ist. 

Du solltest dich aber vielleicht auch erst mal fragen, ob du nur einfach "weg von Windows" oder wirklich "hin zu Linux" willst. Die beiden Betriebssysteme haben nämlich gänzlich andere Ansprüche an ihre User und setzen auch ein unterschiedliches Benutzerverhalten vorraus (vgl. Motorrad / Auto). Um mit Linux auf Dauer glücklich zu werden, kommst du nicht umhin, dich damit auch zu beschäftigen (sprich einzulesen). Nichtsdestotrotz aber erstmal auch ein herzliches Willkommen in der Ubuntu-Familie von mir. Und wenn du Fragen hast, stell' sie ruhig. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Du solltest auch unbedingt vor der Installation die Option "CD prüfen" im Installationsmenü verwenden, um sicher zu gehen, dass mit der Installations-CD alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Ja ich hab mir diese Alternate-Cd runtergeladen. Ich denke du meinst diese mit ca 680MB und die installation auf Textbasis... diese Version 7.10 hab ich von ubuntu.com runtergeladen.

Ja ich möchte nicht weg von Windows sondern ernsthaft mit Linux arbeiten. Ich weiß da gibts noch einiges zu lernen für mich.

Ich hab auch noch eine Frage, es war bei der installation (auch wenn sie nicht funktioniert) nie eine Frage vom root-benutzer bzw. passwort... ich weiß auch nicht wie da rein komme, oder gibts den auf der alternate CD noch nicht?

Ja ich schau mir nochmal die installationsanleitung von dieser Seite an und werde auch die Software auf eine neue (fabriksneue) cd brennen weil ich glaube meine CD hat irgendwas... aber das kann ich ja mit der prüfung festellen.

Und das gui ist bei dieser AlternateCD auch dabei oder? Weil ich kam nie zu einer installation von dem (aber das kann an dem fehler vom sprachpaket liegen)

Ich versuchs einfach nochmal, 

danke für die deine antwort

Domsi


----------



## vault-tec (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Domsi,


nur die Installation läuft bei der Alternate-CD im spartanischen aber hardwarefreundlichen Textmodus ab. Danach hast du wie gewünscht ein graphisches Ubuntu mit X-Server. Und das mit den root-Rechten funktioniert bei Ubuntu etwas anders als bei anderen Distributionen: Es gibt (eigentlich) keinen User mit Namen "root"; der erste im System angelegte User ist aber automatisch in der Benutzergruppe "root" und kann dann mittels root-Passwort z.B. bei Installationen diese autorisieren (Superuser-Prinzip). Auch in der Konsole kann man einzelne Befehle, die root-Rechte erfordern, mittels "sudo $BEFEHL" ausführen; hier wird dann auch das root-/Superuser-Passwort benötigt. 

Und wie gesagt, versuch mal die CD überprüfen zu lassen, und wenn die Macken hat, einfach nochmal brennen. Kommst du mit der von mir verlinkten Installationsanleitung klar? Solltest du da noch Fragen bezüglich einzelner Installationsschritte haben, meld' dich einfach. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Navy (3. Dezember 2007)

> Es gibt (eigentlich) keinen User mit Namen "root"; der erste im System angelegte User ist 
> aber automatisch in der Benutzergruppe "root" und kann dann mittels root-Passwort z.B. 
> bei Installationen diese autorisieren (Superuser-Prinzip). Auch in der Konsole kann man 
> einzelne Befehle, die root-Rechte erfordern, mittels "sudo $BEFEHL" ausführen; hier wird 
> dann auch das root-/Superuser-Passwort benötigt. 

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Ubuntu legt bei der Installation den User "root" an, verpasst ihm aber selbstständig ein Passwort. Den User root kannst Du einfach mit "sudo su root" erreichen oder mit "sudo passwd root" dessen Passwort anpassen.

Das braucht der Anfänger aber eher selten, denn dieser sollte nicht ständig mit root-Rechten eingeloggt sein. 

"sudo" verlang im Übrigen das normale Userpasswort um dem User die Superuserkräfte zu verleihen.


----------



## vault-tec (3. Dezember 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Ubuntu legt bei der Installation den User "root" an


Was genau das ist, was ich mit dem eingeklammerten Wort "eigentlich" zum Ausdruck bringen wollte. Denn ein normaler User braucht in der Regel nicht wissen, dass es einen User root doch gibt und wie man den gegebenenfalls aktivieren kann. Wozu also groß etwas erklären, was am Anfang nur verwirrt? Deshalb erklärt man Schulkindern in Mathematik auch, dass man nicht durch Null teilen kann; oder sollte man da auch gleich in Klasse 9 Exkurse in die Höhere Mathematik und den Unendlichkeitsbegriff machen? 

Dass sudo sich mit dem normalen Userpasswort zufrieden gibt, stimmt übrigens auch nicht ganz. Das ist nur dann der Fall, wenn der entsprechende User in der Gruppe "root" ist - was beim ersten, während der Installation angelegten User automatisch der Fall ist.


Gruß, Niko


----------



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hy!

Ja danke für die Infos... ich bin jetzt aus der schule zuhause... ich schau mir das jetzt mal an ob die CD was hat oder nicht und versuch mal ein bisschen rum...

Ja das es einen root normaler weiße gibt weiß ich (ich hatte Suse 10.2 schon mal installiert, für die Schule... aber wir arbeiten erst im 2ten semster damit), nur ich wusste nicht wie ich darauf komme... ein lehrer meinte nur ich soll im root was machen... aber egal...

ok ich melde mich dann wieder, versuch mal die cd zu prüfen

lg, Domsi


----------



## vault-tec (3. Dezember 2007)

Domsi hat gesagt.:


> nur ich wusste nicht wie ich darauf komme


Wenn du etwas an den Systemeinstellungen änderst, ploppt beispielsweise (je nach "Kaputtmach-Potential") ein Popup auf und bittet um Eingabe des Passworts, damit die Anwendung fortgesetzt wird. Auch bei Synaptic wird das Passwort fällig, da logischerweise die Installation nativer Linux-Anwendungen einen Eingriff in's System darstellt (Schreibzugriffsrechte für diverse Systemordner erforderlich).

Bei der Arbeit mit der Konsole ist es meist so, dass der entsprechende Befehl von sich aus meckert, wenn er root-Rechte braucht, um ausgeführt zu werden. Und beim manuellen Installations-Dreisatz "./configure, make, make install" braucht letzteres root-rechte (=Passworteingabe), da auch hier wiederum etwas in Dateien/Ordner geschrieben werden soll, auf die der normale User keine Schreibrechte hat. 

Tja, ansonsten dann mal viel Erfolg mit der Installation.


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab eben Linux installiert... es lag tatsächlich an der CD...

so jetzt ist alles teilweiße englisch weil ich das Deutsche-Sprachpaket bei der Installation nicht runtergeladen habe... naja ich werds schon finden...

auch die Texte usw ist alles so extrem klein hier... es ist zwar die richtige auflösung aber ich muss gucken ob der richtige treiber installiert ist...

naja danke für eure hilfe

Ps: ich schreib eh gerade aus ubuntu


----------



## vault-tec (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Domsi,


dass das deutsche Sprachpaket nur unvollständig installiert wird, ist ein bekannter Bug der 7.10-er Version (Gutsy Gibbon). Um das Sprachpaket komplett einzudeutschen, musst du in den Spracheinstellungen aus dem '-' bei "german" einen Haken machen und etwaigen Installationswünschen zustimmen. Dafür benötigst du dann eine Internetverbindung sowie die Installations-CD im Laufwerk. 

Sofern sich Ubuntu noch nicht selbst bei dir deswegen gemeldet hast, solltest du "Eingeschränkte (proprietäre) Treiber" zu deinen erlaubten Quellen hinzufügen und dann den Manager für die Verwaltung eingeschränkter Treiber aufrufen und dort den Treiber aktivieren. Der wird dann installiert und du kanst auf die erweiterten 3d-Fähigkeiten deiner Grafikkarte zugreifen. 

Wenn du das dann soweit alles eingerichtet hast, solltest du in der Konsole einmal das folgende eingeben, um dein System auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen:

```
$> sudo apt-get update                                    //prüft auf neue Updates
$> sudo apt-get upgrade                                  //installiert neue Updates
```

Das kannst du alternativ aber auch unter Synaptic machen. Dort kannst du dir auch einen Überblick über das Softwareangebot verschaffen und gegebenenfalls diese installieren. 


Viel Spaß noch und lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hy danke...

also es wird soweit alles richtig dargestellt, allerdings ist zb auf meiner Homepage alles so klein... es ist auch hier alles so ungewöhnlt kleiner bzw andere Schrift...

Auf meiner Homepage verwende ich Verdana... wo kann ich denn bei Firefox-Schriftarten nachinstallieren.... weil ich vermute er weicht auf andere schriftarten aus und Verdana hab ich in der Liste nicht gefunden.

Kann ich irgendwo einen Grafiktest machen damit ich weiß ob er jetzt alles optimal anzeigt und die Grafikkarte auch richtig nutzt (das mit den eingeschränkten Treiber hab ich gemacht wie du gesagt hast und auch neu gestartet)

lg, Domsi


----------



## vault-tec (3. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm... Also das mit den Schriftarten weiss ich jetzt auch nicht auf Anhieb. Hast du da schon mal im Wiki bei ubuntuusers.de gestöbert oder im dortigen Forum? Welche Auflösung hast du denn eingestellt; ist die eventuell zu hoch?

Eine Art Grafiktest stellen die "glxgears" dar, denn die liefern dir neben einer ansprechenden Animation auch eine fps-Zahl, die du dann mit anderen vergleichen kannst. Hierzu einfach in der Konsole das folgende eingeben:

```
$> glxgears
```

Bei mir ergibt das beispielsweise für meine Nvidia 7600 GS einen durchschnittlichen Wert von 2400 fps. 

Sollten die glxgears nicht funktionieren, schau mit "glxinfo" nach, woran es hakt:

```
$> glxinfo | grep 'direct'
```

*Nachtrag:* Wie du dein Schriftbild (auch im Firexfox und auch in Bezug auf zu kleine Schriftarten) verbesserst, steht z.B. auf der folgenden Wikiseite:
http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/go.php?wikipage=Schriftbild_verbessern

*Nachtrag 2:* Das Wiki scheint grad offline zu sein.


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Domsi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm ne dort hab ich noch nicht nachgeschaut. Aber danke für den Tipp.

Also bei mir liegt es durchschnittlich bei 1880 fps

Ja also ich hab ne Nvidia Qudaro NVM 120

und er zeigt mir als installierten Treiber, Treiber der 7ten Serien oder so an... oder 7ten reihe...

und meine Standart-Auflösung beträgt 1680*1050, diese ist auch eingestellt, der Bildschirmtyp ist allerdings Custom....

Hab nen Laptop von Dell D820...

Diesen Laptop gibts mal nicht in der Liste

Gruß, Domsi


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Dezember 2007)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:


> Gnome (*U*buntu) - graphischer Mittelweg, das "Arbeitstier"
> KDE (*Ku*buntu) - graphisch anspruchsvoll mit vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten
> Xfce (*Xu*buntu) - ideal für ältere/schwächere PCs



Nur eine kleine Korrektur: Xfce ist besonders geeignet für PCs mit wenig Ram. Denn auch Kubuntu und Ubuntu laufen mit relativ wenig Prozessorlast aber benötigen eben mehr Ram.
Und natürlich wenn du den etwas spartanischen Charme von Xfce magst


----------



## Domsi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, also dein Tipp war sehr gut mit dieser Seite....allerdings seitdem ich die Grafik umgestellt habe, ist miene Titelleiste und der Rahmen weg.

Weiß jemand wie ich die wieder zurück bekomme?

Lg, Domsi


----------



## vault-tec (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Domsi,


zum Panel gibt es hier die entsprechende Wiki-Seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel

In deinem konkreten Fall würde ich raten, einfach mit den folgenden Konsolen-Befehlen das Panel zurückzusetzen und neuzustarten:

```
$> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
$> pkill gnome-panel
```


Und was meinst du mit "Rahmen weg"? Fehlen dir die Fensterdekorationen (Schliessen-, Verkleinern-Button usw.)? Wenn ja, das ist auch ein immer wieder auftretender Nvidia-Bug. Deaktiviere einfach die Desktopeffekte und reaktiviere sie dann wieder. Falls diese schon inaktiv sind, kannst du auch Metacity neustarten mit:

```
$> metacity --replace
```

Danach kannst du unter "Erscheinungsbild" die Desktopeffekte wieder aktivieren (was dann wieder Compiz Fusion startet).


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Domsi (4. Dezember 2007)

Dannkeee....

juhu jetzt klappts musste zwar die treiber nochmal neu installieren, aber jetzt gehts

danke!

Lg, Domsi


----------



## vault-tec (4. Dezember 2007)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Domsi (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja bin dir echt sehr dankbar...

Ich dachte mir gerade da du dich so gut auskennst, könnte ich dich ja das auch gleich fragen.

Ich weiß mittlerweile das man *.sh datein über das Terminal ausführen kann.
So jetzt hab ich mir den vmware player für linux von einer Internetseite runtergeladen (weil ich ihn in der Synaptic Paketverwaltung nicht finden konnte).

Jetzt hab ich hier eine *.pl installation-datei

wie kann ich die ausführen Wenn ich das mit sh versuche kommen immer fehlermeldungen in gewissen Zeilen:



> /home/dominik/Desktop/vmware/vmware-player-distrib/vmware-install.pl: 8: use: not found
> /home/dominik/Desktop/vmware/vmware-player-distrib/vmware-install.pl: 13: use: not found
> /home/dominik/Desktop/vmware/vmware-player-distrib/vmware-install.pl: 16: my: not found
> /home/dominik/Desktop/vmware/vmware-player-distrib/vmware-install.pl: 18: my: not found
> /home/dominik/Desktop/vmware/vmware-player-distrib/vmware-install.pl: 20: Syntax error: "(" unexpected



Was muss ich da jetzt machen, bzw. hast du ne Seite wo beschrieben wird wie man alle Datein installiert?

lg, Domsi

edit: Ich hab diese Seite noch gefunden: http://christian.ob8.at/?p=344
       Allerdings weiß ich in der ersten Zeile nicht wo ich das eingeben muss? Im Terminal? Oder wo muss ich das eingeben? Vor allem weiß ich nicht ob ich das für diese .pl datei machen kann


----------



## vault-tec (4. Dezember 2007)

Öhm... Gut auskennen tu ich mich (noch) nicht wirklich mit Ubuntu/Linux; ich habe erst vor einem guten Monat einen Neuversuch in die Richtung mit Ubuntu gewagt - aber ich lerne täglich mehr: 

Die von dir angesprochene .pl-Datei ist ein Perl-Skript. Das führst du ganz normal aus:

```
sudo ./vmware-install.pl
```

Also ohne 'sh' davor, aber unbedingt *mit* dem 'sudo ./' .

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass du Perl installiert hast - was aber eigentlich bei der Grundinstallation schon der Fall sein sollte. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Domsi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hy danke für die schnellen Antwort.

So wir hatten das mit den Rechten schon mal angesprochen!

*Es kommt jetzt beim Starten vom installierten Programm eine Fehlermeldung:
*


> Kindprozess »/usr/bin/vmplayer« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Permission denied)



Ich hab wie du gesagt hast, das mit sudo ausgeführt, musste natürlich auch ein Passwort eingeben.

Wo muss ich jetzt die Zugriffsrechte auf diesen Ordner/dieses Programm setzen?

Danke.

Domsi


----------



## vault-tec (4. Dezember 2007)

Versuch' mal, den versteckten Ordner '.vmware' umzubenennen oder zu verschieben (oder zu löschen). Der sollte beim nächsten Start von der Konsole aus neu erstellt werden. Und zwar musst du wohl mit sudo starten, also:

```
$> sudo /usr/bin/vmplayer
```


Lieben Gruß, Niko


P.S.: Die Benutzerrechte von Systemordnern wie '/usr/bin' usw. solltest du besser so lassen wie sie sind.


----------



## Domsi (4. Dezember 2007)

Ach wie kann dir nur danken 
Hast mir echt sehr viel geholfen die Tage... dankeschön

Lg Domsi,

PS: Falls jemand diese Seite findet es muss richtig (sudo /usr/bin/vmplayer) heißen


----------



## vault-tec (5. Dezember 2007)

> Ach wie kann dir nur danken


Keine Ursache; aber eine positive Bewertung des/der hilfreichen Beiträge wäre nett. 

Und dann solltest du das Thema auf "Erledigt" setzen (zweiter Button unten links), damit alles seine Ordnung hat. Wenn weitere Fragen auftauchen, eröffne einfach jeweils einen neuen Thread mit entsprechendem Titel. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. Dezember 2007)

Windows-Schriftarten, wie z.B. Verdana bekommst du übrigens über die msttcorefonts.


```
$ sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
```

(Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.)

Ansonsten:


```
$ apt-cache search msttcorefonts
```

Das hilft dir bestimmt weiter. 

Gruß, Sebastian


----------

